# Lovely walk



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

On Sunday we went to view a house for sale, and right next to it there was a large reservoir and forest, so we took the boys with us and went for a nice walk.


































Harry in the ferns

















Cooper in the ferns


























































We are very pleased with Harry, it was his first time out in a different place (away from home) off the lead/longline and he came back easily to have his lead clipped on and didn't stray too far away from us  We really didn't think that would happen at one point


----------



## pinkfloyd (Jun 5, 2011)

What a lovely area for walking. I bring mine to the river down the road and into a big medow. They love all the sniffing around in the grass and bushes.


----------



## webgain (Aug 30, 2011)

like the scene very much. what type of dog is this. the dog breed name?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks like a wonderful place to walk - are you going to buy the house? I would if that was on my door step 

Dogs look like thet had a great time


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

We put an offer on the house but didn't get it,:crying: it's going to auction now 

The spotted dog is a Dalmatian and the other one is a working type English Springer Spaniel.


----------

